# Beer Bread on the Drum



## cowgirl

Made a loaf of beer bread for my turkey pastrami sandwich this weekend.


I used 3 cups of self rising flour
1/4 cup of sugar
a bit of salt
mixed with one beer




used a cast iron skillet...
brushed the top of the bread with an egg wash and sprinkled with chopped onions..




smoked with hickory in my drum...




the bread took about 2 hours at 300 degrees. I rap the top of the loaf to check.. if it sounds hollow, it's ready..










It was kinda tasty! :)



Thanks for lookin'. :)


----------



## alx

Sure does look tasty.Thanks for that bread recipe.I will give it a whirl when i am camping.


----------



## fire it up

That bread turned out beautifully, your posts have me wondering if you are a professional Chef they look so good.


----------



## the dude abides

and the bottom is has the perfect color.  It amazes me how consistent you are.  Seriously...marriage?  I've got a wife and 3 kids, but I'm guessing they'll never find me out on your ranch. 
Ok, we don't have to actually get married.  I'll just do stuff around the ranch and help out in exchange for chow that looks like that!







for another amazing smoke


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Alex, Fire and Dude!!

Alex, if your going camping.. I wanna go! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fire it up, I'm more of a professional critter chaser. lol I just got back from checking on the bull in the pasture... have you ever been licked by a bull? It's gross and tickles at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dude, I am flattered! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Come on out, I have plenty of fence that needs fixed...just watch out for the bull. lol 

Thanks friends!


----------



## scarbelly

Great looking bread. Beautiful color. Sitting here drooling, Mrs Scar has 2 loves of sourdough in the oven right now -


----------



## cowgirl

I bet it smells wonderful at your house! 
Thank you Scarbelly, I still owe you a PM.. lol  I haven't forgotten!!


----------



## beer-b-q

Another Excellent Smoke and Post...


----------



## meat hunter

I looked at the title and knew right  away who posted it LOL. Great job as always cowgirl. Are those brussel sprouts wrapped in bacon I see there? I just picked ours, now I have some ideas for them.


----------



## gruelurks

One day all the wives on this board are going to wake up and find a note on their hubby's pillow saying "Gone to OK, BBIAB." Great looking beer bread, I make some in my gas oven from time to time when I host my local beer club here. I'll have to give a try on the grill sometime.


----------



## beer-b-q

*BBIAB *?????


----------



## gruelurks

BBIAB = TLA+2. Be Back In A Bit. :-)


----------



## mballi3011

Thats yougo again with another great meal. that bread looks fabulous and tastey then you have thats sammie for a snack. Man it all looks so good but I'm getting used to be on the lookout for your post. Thanks again.


----------



## smokemaster

Sounds like a great recipe. Is there a max percent of alcohol the beer can have? The beer here in germany is usually 4.8 to 5 percent.


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you everybody!
Thanks Paul!
Meathunter, those are brussel sprouts wrapped in bacon. I guess I forgot to post that smoke. lol
Grue... lol I'd put you to work fixing fence. But I'd feed ya too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





mballi, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





smokemaster... I've only used 3.2 beer but I bet the alcohol content wouldn't make a difference. I usually use a lighter beer though, have not tried an amber or lager. They might be tasty too.
If you do make one using dark beer, please let me know how it comes out.
Thanks!!


----------



## lcruzen

Beer bread huh? Got my name written all over it. Great lookin sandwich too! She's at it again!


----------



## blue

Everytime I open this thread I get hungry.


----------



## waysideranch

Thats the best looking sammie i have ever seen.


----------



## got14u

another WOW...great job


----------



## gnubee

Great looking bread !  I made some naan bread tonight for the first time. Most of them I just put right on the bbq grill on uber high heat. They are done quicker than toast in the toaster. I know because I put the naan on the grill and toast in the toaster. While I was getting the toast out the naan burned. No big deal cause I made 20. No pics because my wife was sick and I was staying out of her way and camera is somewhere in her bedroom. 

 I stuck one of the naans brushed with butter in my 10 inch Dutch oven with a rosemary leaf over to one side. I put two coals right under the rosemary and wow did that ever turn out nice. ( I got that tip once from cowgirl herself and she's a professional snicker snicker , tink tink, say no more. ) 

BTW Jeanie, keep that Bull behind your fence, if its one thing SMF has enough of its Bull!


----------



## treegje

looks delicious, nice work


----------



## rivet

Beautiful food as usual Jeanie! Your bread looked mighty tempting and perfect on that sandwich. Love your cooking on cast iron, I need to do more of that.


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Gnu, Your naan sounds great!  
lol I'm keeping an eye on the bull. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you Treegje!  Hope you give it a try sometime. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rivet, thank you for the kind comment and the points. I seem to use my cast iron a lot.  There's something about cast iron and campfires that I can't resist.


----------

